# Florida questions



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

My family and I are probably going down to Florida in the summer time. First probably land in Orlando and do Disneyworld and such for maybe 2 days then go around the St. Petersburg/Clearwater area by driving and relax on the beach for 3 days. Anyone have any good hotels or anything cool to see there? We may stay at the Sheraton sand key in Clearwater. It'll be my first trip to the ocean.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*http://www.orlandoinfo.com/ Orlando Tourism
www.go2orlando.com/ 

www.visitflorida.com/ Florida Tourism

http://www.floridasbeach.com/ St. Petersburg Tourism*


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

St.Pete Beach
















Sand Key i think








Downtown St.Petersburg








Downtown Tampa
















If you want to get out of the beach area one day going to the pier in downtown st.petersburg or go to one of Tampa's theme parks it really depends what you want to see and do here.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Clearwater is a very cool city...we always in the Tampa-St.Pete area when in Flordia.

I would check out the Pier 60 area. There are all kinds of shops set up there at night selling art, jewelry, shark teeth, shell art work and other intresting stuff. There is live music and street performers (good ones), a good deal of people there. Its a nightly, after sunset event--I would check it out. You can also watch people do some fishing there or one of the other huge pier boardwalks. Ive seen a guy catch a little shark, big fish, seen dolphins jumping around, and there are pelicans everywhere that people get a kick out of. Of course, there is always the beach to hang out at in the daytime, although its quite tranquil and pleasant at nighttime. Summer is the best time to go in my opinion, perhaps Spring. 

There are also some nice seafood resturants in the area.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Yeah Pier 60 is good as it is along Clearwater Beach, try and stay for the sunset festivities. All pics taken by your truly.








Tarpon Springs is awesome as well, its Tampa's greek district with sponge diving tours which are wicked. 








You might also want to try Honeymoon island, you have to take a boat but it's been rated as one of the best beaches in the world. If your into art, try the Salvador Dali museum and take the 25 cent ride around St.Pete's downtown and don't forget to go to the Pier or Baywalk.
The view from the Pier








Baywalk(not taken by me)








Ybor city is Tampa's latin district, cool shopping during the day and nice partying at night.
The Tampa/Clearwater area is my home away from home, if you have any more questions Marcanadian don't be afraid to PM me. I've been around a dozen times so i'm a veteran of the area.

While your on Clearwater beach, watch out for this sucker.He,he.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Awesome. Thanks guys


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Don't forget Busch gardens in Tampa, the besat zoo and best roller coasters in Florida There is also a little public zoo in Tampa which is set up very nicely for manatee viewing. In the wild its unusual to see more than their snouts. There are a lot of non Disney attractions in the area. If you have never had the experience try to find at least one alligator farm. I know there is one near Orlando. Also see if you can find time for a guided tour of the Evergrades.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

If you only have a few days I wouldn't do the everglades, its too far from where you will be staying and the short period of time. But yeah Busch Gardens is a quality act.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

CrazyCanuck said:


> If you only have a few days I wouldn't do the everglades, its too far from where you will be staying and the short period of time. But yeah Busch Gardens is a quality act.


Actually you can catch everglades tours out of Ft. Meyers, Naples, or Sanibel, not very far from St Petersburg given the uniqueness of the ecology. The everglades is much bigger than the national park. Also Sanibel island is worth exploring. Its the best beach for shell collecting in the country and supposedly the third best in the world.


----------

